# multi-purpose FR bike -- KHS lucky 7, Glory 1, others?



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm looking for an all-round freeride-ish type bike and am trying to spend about $2700 or less. I'm looking closely at the Giant Glory 1 (or leftover FR) and the KHS lucky 7. They seem to be two of the best "bang for the buck" bikes. Also on my short list is a leftover Marin 7.2, and lightly used Session 77 (needs a new fork right out of the gate).

Usage:
Resort riding at places like Diablo, Snowshoe, Hunter, stuff in New Hampshire
Some urban terrain (not huge drops...4 feet to flat max...I'm nearing 40 :thumbsup: )
Man-made skinnies, drops to trannies, slow-technical type stunts.
Some table tops and doubles.

I already have a dedicated downhiller (Kumicho Type R) that works well for flying downhill, but it's not a great peddler and has no front D. It's also too slack to ride slowly on skinnies and drop-ins. I'm willing to give up some high speed stability, for slow tecnical handling and the ability to peddle uphill if needed. Not XC type rides, I've got a 5-spot for that.

What do you guys think? The Giant seems to be at the top of the list, but I'm wondering if it's too much like DH bike.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## cboggs (Mar 22, 2007)

How about a Giant Reign x1? 36-37# weight so you can still pedal uphill and plenty strong for what you are doing with it.


----------



## neverwalk (May 14, 2005)

I'm in CT, and I just picked up a Glory 1. Only one ride on it (Sprain Ridge), but rode the full length of the first skinny I got on with it, 3" wide log 2 1/2' off the ground about 20' long. Very stable and comfortable. It climbed very well, and was butter on a couple of 5-7 foot drops to relatively flat. ( I'm 46...:eekster: )


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Cboggs, thanks for the tip on the Reign. I've considered the likes of the Reign and Nomad, but am thinking they might be too light duty when it comes to resort riding. I've tried a Speshy Enduro along these lines and it felt kind of weaksauce.

neverwalk, glad to hear I'm not the only one out there who refuses to grow up. 
do you mind if I ask what you paid for the Glory 1? You can PM me if you don't want to mention in public. I see full retail is $2600, I'm hoping to find a shop that can do better than that. As far as the ride, would you say it's balanced? Meaning, rider centered in the cockpit balance. My downhill bike has a definate rearward bias (which is fine for ripping DH), but it kind of s*cks when you need to get over the front end.

Thanks!


----------



## The Dude (Jan 19, 2004)

kurt sorge or whatever throws down big on his reign in nwd 8 and threw down on one in crankworx. the athertons used to go damn big on them as well when they rode for giant. the frame and shock weigh about 9lbs for a medium reign x frame, my co worker just got one last week. they are deceivingly burly for their weight.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

I'd take a good look at the Yeti as-x. It's one of the better all-around freeride bikes i've ridden and unlike most, it weighs sub 10 lbs with shock.


----------



## kike666 (Nov 16, 2007)

i was also in same dillema, did a bit of homework and nailed it to these bikes, also test rode them all 
sx t, as-x (but standover realy killed it, and it bobs like hell), reign-x (pedals great,good but looked not tough enough), dirtbag (in the rang of asx but for me it has better geo),
commencal mini dh (great pedaling best handling realy good, progresive... i opted for this one ), i aslo got good deal on stinky dee lux 08 3200eu to 2400 but was to late  

Commencal Mini-DH is great all round freeride and 160mm rear on this bike is enough for anything im sold, same as with reign x maestro realy works but u need to config it properly
also consider demo 7, but it was bit of a overkill for me 

this were the top choices for my budget where i live-eu
hope it helps a bit


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

a bullit would fit into that price range with a lower end fork


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

Transition Dirtbag, I just finish mine, it can pedal pretty well. It's also got a front derailleur. 
I've got a '06 matte black, Boxxer Team, Code 5 (8"f & 6"r), Hones, 2x9, on TBC Revolution32 mated to Maxxis Minions w/ DH/FR tubes, solid 40lbs and change. If you want pics, check it out over on the Transition forum.

The '07+ has a 1.5" headtube, slightly lighter, lower standover, and even more stiffer in the back (as if it needs to be any more stiff) 170mm travel, frame with DHX 5.0 coil goes for $1,252.

Goodluck :thumbsup:


----------



## darkest_fugue (Sep 25, 2007)

kona coiler deluxe?


----------



## FreerideMonkey7 (Oct 12, 2007)

how about a 07 IronHorse 7point5???
look here go-ride has one for $2600. retail is 3500. it pedals great and its a pretty fun bike
http://www.go-ride.com/ProductDetail.jsp?LISTID=1CA90000-1168460391
although you should seriously consider the marin 7.2. its supposed to pedal really well and be a really nice bike 
what year is it and how much can you get it for??


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

we can still can ping brand new 2006 Quake CL7's $2000 - Quake AL7 $2500's --- spend the extra coin on a good helmet: zero change in frame design.

Do all that FR & DH stuff then pedal right back up the schlope like nobody's biz.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for all the advice guys.
:thumbsup: 

Looks like I'll be throwing a few more bikes into the mix...Reign, mini DH and the Dirtbag sound interesting (I just know I'll blow my budget...by a lot...if I have to build up another bike myself  That might rule out both the ASX and Dirtbag.

The Quakes look like a good deal...I was eyeballing PedalShop's classified ad, that's where I saw the 7.2 listed. I'll give you guys a call to see what sizes are available.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

l ping'd ya a PM. check it out.
YEP - good deal - you'll be hard pressed to find a bad review on them.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

I demoed a reign x1 for a day. what a bike. You won't break it! Light enough for trail riding....but a freeride beast.


----------



## joelalamo45 (Aug 3, 2006)

Jamis Dakar BAM?


----------



## cwrender (Jan 26, 2006)

as you already mentioned the reign x or mini dh should be what you are looking for. the glory is a fantastic bike but at 8 inch rear it semms to be too much bike for the intended purpose (its freaking heavy too). in my oppinion the asx isnt as pedalable as the reign x and the bb is much to high for my tastes (and the ha to steep). i havent ridden the other bikes mentioned so i cant comment on that. 7 point should be very similar to reign x (own one).
CW
p.s.: cannondale perp is also "pedalable" and "huckable" in the 7" mode (heavier than the reign x and on par pedalling, as strong on the downhill and at jumping as the mini dh but beefier than both)


----------



## mcrumble69 (Jul 31, 2005)

Santa Cruz lists a complete Bullit with a R FR 1.5 build kit for $2499 on their site.
The Bullit is a nice handling bike that climbs well for it's weight.

I also like the Jamis BAM.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

thanks for all the tips guys...
I do like the look of the Jamis BAM and didn't realize the Bullit could be had for that price. I'll be looking at those too. I did get a short ride on a Perp last year, and it did feel great in the air, and loved the Totem fork, but the price is beyond my budget at this time. 

So the short list is now a little longer...in my personal order of lust.

Transition Dirtbag or Commencal Min DH (If I just say F'it and throw the budget out the window...which I've been known to do, just ask my wife )
KHS Lucky 7 (nice price, horst link, decent spec, might be lighter than most other options, B52 reviews seem mostly positive)
Bullit (trusted design, geometry looks to be what I need)
Glory 8 (probably the heaviest of the lot, but probably one of the better resort gravity bikes)
Marin Quake (nice prices from PedalShop. If I don't jump on this, someone else should!)
Jamis BAM (nice bang for the buck...not much in the way of reviews)
Iron Horse 7 Point (only at the bottom, as I already have an Iron Horse, just trying to mix it up. Also many reports of pivot problems)

I can't help but feel I'd kill the Reign in short time...I'm 6-1" and 210 wearing nothing but a smile. Not fat, I'm just built like a tank..."I must break you". :thumbsup:


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

this what id built...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

i have a glory 0. I totally dig it, and wrote a lengthy review on it (check it out in the giant forum, probably be easiest to find it there) and heres a couple thoughts on it with regard to what you're wondering about it - its much more of an intense freeride bike then most of the others that you've been looking at. It is also alot more DH capable then most of the others you're looking at it. Since you already have a DH ready bike (right? or are you selling it) following the suggestions of the others and getting a lighter 170-180mm travel bike might be the way to go. While I love my bike, it is heavy (46 lbs with codes, syncros mental mags, 28in raceface diablus bar, and ghettotubeless minions. Its a total tank and since I use it for light FR and more serious DH (didn't have the money to throw down for the DH) it works out well. Its fairly nimble and easy to get over the front end for an 8 inch travel 46 lb bike, but its still a 46 lb bike and it still has alot of travel. If you're looking for a freeride dedicated bike to compliment your DH bike, i'd look at the reignX, if you're looking at a "do it all freeride/DH" bike then I highly recommend the glory


----------



## cwrender (Jan 26, 2006)

i would take the KHS Lucky 7 off the list. this frame is distributed by a lot of companies worldwide and a friend of mine is on one. this frame is reportet to be broken several times on the head tube by sub 180lbs riders (german forums). the linkage rate is also slightly rising so the bike tends to blow through its travel. my mate had to use less than 20% sag to be able to do 3feet to flat (185 with gear, 450 spring). the geo is also a bit weird and the bike is not very manuverable in the air. when using a 2.5er maxxis the tire is rubbing the seattube and the shifting cable at 155mm of the advertised 180mm of travel. he bought it, because you sometimes can get the pure frame new for about 400 dollars here in germany. i would stay away from this bike as far as i could ( especially at your weight).
CW
p.s.: when pedalling to the spot this thing is pogoing more than a demo 9! nearly impossible to pedal strong when standing.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the detail on the Glory and Lucky 7. 

Wiiliam42, the Glory definately seems to have a lot of overlap with my DH bike (I will be keeping it for high speed resort riding). I guess I see myself using the FR bike for things like jumping and finese riding on man made terrain. (screwing around in the city, and building stunts and jumps in my friend's backyard).

cwrender, I hadn't heard much bad about the B52 (to be honest, I haven't read much on this one besides the reviews here), but your description sounds like this isn't the one for me. Thanks for the heads up!

Jwind...I hate you. That thing is sweet, and I think the needle bearings make great sense. I'm beginning to feel my budget is about to go out the window.


----------



## Jwind (Mar 1, 2006)

Im not trying to make you jealous. That was built within you budget constraints...


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Jwind said:


> Im not trying to make you jealous. That was built within you budget constraints...


Hmmmm...I'm going to start looking at some build kits and see if I can make the numbers work.


----------



## lj426 (Dec 2, 2007)

I can't help but feel I'd kill the Reign in short time...I'm 6-1" and 210 wearing nothing but a smile. Not fat, I'm just built like a tank..."I must break you". :thumbsup:[/QUOTE]

My dads friend has the Reign X1, He's 6 foot 6 and 240 lbs. He rides it at high schools all the time jumping off stairs to flat on concrete. You wont break it without breaking yourself first.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

NWfreeride said:


> I'd take a good look at the Yeti as-x. It's one of the better all-around freeride bikes i've ridden and unlike most, it weighs sub 10 lbs with shock.


x2

AS-X for allround fun


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

yo yo...

l got an email from Marin -- the discount on the 07's has gone up.

l can do the 2007's 7.3's for $2800

medium and large only - small's are sold out along with all the other models.

discount on the 2006's remains the same.


----------



## Matt 891 (Apr 23, 2007)

lucky 7 is also 1 1/8 IIRC


----------



## ammarhio (Jul 26, 2006)

Id say Look for a used Dirtbag. There simply the best for what your looking for.


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

Pedalshop, that is an insane deal on those Quakes. I rode one for a while here in Marin. The thing could pedal to the top of solstice (3 mile climb) and bomb back down it in time for dinner. I love my AS-X, but for a true all around bike, I think the Quake takes the cake.


----------



## suvlako (Feb 5, 2008)

I am a little leary about the Lucky 7 post as I talked to Melissa Buhl about a month ago and they were not even available to her yet.... No one has mentioned the Specialized SX Tail. I rode one at a demo day and put in the order for one to do a build up the next day. This bike is nimble and will take the beat downs. I am 33 and over 200# and have dropped my enduro s works off of 6 feet to flat with no issues. Suffice to say that the sx trail(with extra burly welds) should have no problems. I demoed the sx at Southmountain in Phoenix. Anyone who's ridden that trail will attest to the "gnar" factor of those trails.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

Nut! said:


> Pedalshop, that is an insane deal on those Quakes. I rode one for a while here in Marin. The thing could pedal to the top of solstice (3 mile climb) and bomb back down it in time for dinner. I love my AS-X, but for a true all around bike, I think the Quake takes the cake.


BINGO!!!! yep --- out climbs anything l have ever been (counting the XC's l have had /// factoring in weight of course). And the deal--e-o on the close-outs it schweet!


----------



## nitzer (Apr 27, 2005)

Norco Shore or Mongoose DBD.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

suvlako,
I did look at the SX trail and while it looks really well spec'ed, Specialized seems to have gone off the deep end with their pricing. When I bought my wifes Stumpy elite a few years ago, it represented one of the best values in that class. Now it seems Specialized represents some of the worst values in the industry. NOT the worst product (I think most of their stuff is really nice). The pricing is just not in line with most bikes that are also built overseas.


----------



## bronze (Jul 18, 2007)

I had an ASX and upgraded to an SX Trail about 8 months ago. You can't go wrong - both are great bikes. My SX Trail is a lot lighter (complete, not sure about frame only) and feels a lot better on steep DH and is more stable on fast stuff. Also, I think the Yeti has a shorter wheelbase then the sx.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

from what you've described, a reign x or bottlerocket sounds pretty sweet. both are pedalable, jumpable, and can handle DH if necessary. nimble, fun to throw around, all that good stuff, and still cost effective.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

neverwalk said:


> I'm in CT, and I just picked up a Glory 1. Only one ride on it (Sprain Ridge), but rode the full length of the first skinny I got on with it, 3" wide log 2 1/2' off the ground about 20' long. Very stable and comfortable. It climbed very well, and was butter on a couple of 5-7 foot drops to relatively flat. ( I'm 46...:eekster: )


where in ct are you at? 
i live in trumbull ct, and theres something called the pequanic valley, and its GREAT riding, i highly recommend it ( im currently in delhi, ny, northeast of binghamton)


----------



## Dirt_Dog (Sep 21, 2007)

The Reign X is much stronger than it looks. In photos the burly head tube can make the tubing look small. Once you knock on one, you know it's beefcake. 

I see pictures of guys riding DH and FR all over the place on them, YET I have only ever seen one picture of a broken one, which turned out to be an early model and had a bad weld.

BTW, the Reign X has the same amount of available travel as other longer travel bikes that use more sag. The Reign's sweet spot is at around 25% sag, yet still maintains incredible small bump smoothness. Compare that to a longer travel bike that needs 35-45% sag to achieve the same smoothness like a IH 7point. When riding the bike, the Reign will have just as much if not more available travel for big hits. Giant managed to find a really clever way to get more travel out of their bikes without adding more travel. The Reign x1 feels like it has 7.5 inches on tap, not 6.7. It also has an insane bottom out resistance, as the suspension ramps up really hard in the last inch. I have yet to ever feel bottom on mine.


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

Anyone know where I can find a reign x frame online from the us or canada with the dhx air in it like the UK model?


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

To use a cycling phrase, I'm thinking about switching gears...

Instead of dropping the coin on an "inexpensive" FR bike (and the addtitional maintenance), I'm considering tearing down my Yakuza (admittedly low-end, but it's been working fine for DH) and going with a new frame that I can put a front D on that I can use for both DH and FR. I figure having one "good" bike might be better than 2 "cheap" bikes.

I realize this is a compromise and one frame can't "do it all", but I'm hoping to get close with something along the likes of the Versus Trigger. (although there appears to be only one Versus fan on the whole board). I like the fact the travel is adjustible, the 150mm rear whel spacing, and the needle bearings with grease ports. I am unimpressed with the reported frame weights however.

The Blideside and Dirtbag would be at the top of my list if it weren't for the 135mm wheel spacing.

How's this sound for a mix of park riding and small urban hucks?

Trigger frame
Coil Totem (or 888 with adjustible travel?)
New 2 ring crankset

Parts from the Iron Horse:
WTB Dual Duty wheels
Avid Codes
RaceFace stem
Deity bar


----------



## mtb_crzd47 (Jan 3, 2008)

I have an 07 Yeti asx. they come stock with a dhx 5 which has propedal. i live in northern colorado where if u wanna go down, u gotta go up first so i have to have a rig that pedals good and this one is awesome. Definetely check it out:thumbsup:


----------



## Bigbun65 (Dec 18, 2006)

I say go with the Brodie Diablo... best bang for the buck and its only $2299. 7 inches of pure fun! Plus it matches the name of one of your favorite places to ride.


----------

